# Sticky  Informative Threads Index



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There are threads here worthy of indexing and preserving. To that end, rather than fill the forum with "sticky" topics, I'm creating this "sticky" index, which will always be handy at the top of this forum - or as Charles (my co-conspirator here) referred to it, *"An Encyclopedia of Live Steam."* I and others are turning these threads into PDFs to ensure the photos are preserved and storing these PDFs permanently on my domain...

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*MLS Steam-Class 2004 - Build A Live Steam Accucraft Ruby Kit *
_By Tom Farin and Various Authors_

Tom Farin's MasterClass based upon building and modifying Accucraft's live steam Ruby locomotive kit, supplemented with sections by various authors. Unfortunately, this class is incomplete as it was never finished.

*Chapter 1 - 1.48mb*

*Chapter 2 - 3.38mb* 

*Chapter 3 - 6.25mb* 

*Chapter 4 - 3.25mb* 

*Chapter 5 - 62kb* 

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*All About Performance - 682kb*
_Originally posted by Charles_

The how and why to retrofit an Accucraft Steam engine that has Walschaert valve gear. The reason for a working combination lever (versus non-operational) is that it gives a correct admission timing, at or just after TDC (top dead center). Once the change has been installed this provides expansive working, smoother running and economy of water and fuel. Locomotive overdrive in keeping with a main line image. 

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Solving My Ruby Burner Problems: - 510kb*
_Originally posted by maculsay_

This thread documents all of the off-line written communications between Kevin Oâ€™Connor and me. It clearly shows his very systematic engineering approach to determining root causes and controlled application of solutions. Our hope is that this set of messages will serve as a guide to other Ruby owners who might be experiencing similar problems. Understanding that the specific solutions described herein may not solve your problems, but itâ€™s the process reflected within that will assist anyone in getting to a set of solutions. 

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Dead Leg vs. Passthrough Lubricators - 934kb*

General technical discussion thread on lubricators and how they function.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Hand Pump - How to Improve - 98kb*

Discussion of the Hand Pump and clack valve on Accucraft's K-28 and how to improve them. Also applicable to other Accucraft locos.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*K-27 Pulling Ability - 59kb*
_Originally posted by fkrutzke_

How to modify the suspension and leading and trailing trucks on the Accucraft K-27 to improve pulling ability. Also applicable to other Accucraft locos.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Mogul Valve Block Repair - 61kb*
_Originally posted by Dave Hottmann_

How to fix a cracked or broken steam line going into the valve chest on the Accucraft Mogul. Also applicable to other Accucraft locos.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*C-16 Side Rod Pin Fix - 94kb*
_Originally posted by highpressure_

How to repair worn side rod pins on the Accucraft C-16 which can cause the drivers to wobble. Also applicable to certain other Accucraft locos.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Coal Fired Ruby - 478kb*
_Originally posted by highpressure_

Illustrates making a new coal fired boiler for a Ruby. Also contains a wealth of information on related subjects such as silver soldering, flux, soldering techniques, and some machining and metal working techniques.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Hinge Your K-27 Cab Roof - 194kb*
_Originally posted by highpressure_

Make a hinge for your K-27 cab roof. Also applicable to other Accucraft locos.

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
*All About Admissions, Valve Timing, and Valve Tuning - 1.02mb*

This is a compilation of several related threads into one file...

*Inside Admission and Air Tuning a Ruby* _Originally posted by Dave Hottmann_
*Colored Valve Timing Diagram* _Originally posted by Brooks_
*Ruby 2 Dual Adjustable Eccentrics????* _Originally posted by Dave Hottmann_
*Tuning Air* _Originally posted by Dave Hottmann_
*Inside/Outside Admission?* _Originally posted by Cougar Rock Rail_

Early Accucraft locomotives with piston valves...

*Ruby, Ida, and all the Ruby variants [*]The two and three cylinder Shays *

run better in reverse than they do in forward. This can be corrected by reversing the eccentrics and, consequently, the steam admission to the valves, and then re-timing the valves.

Later Accucraft locomotives with piston valves...

*The C-21 [*]The Mogul *

come from the factory with correct steam admission, but can still be improved by re-timing the valves. This series of threads explains in great detail how to do both, including special tools needed.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Tuscarora Valley #2 Builder's Log - 1.99mb* Originally posted by East Broad Top

Kevin Strong's builder's log describing how he built a Ruby into a beautiful little _Tuscarora Valley #2_ Forney.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Building the Aster Berkshire Kit in two parts...*

*Part A - 1.71mb*
*Part B - 1.47mb*
_Originally posted by Charles_

Charles and Ryan Bednarik's builder's log documenting in detail what it took to build the Aster Nickel Plate Berkshire from a kit. A compilation of several threads. Many photos.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Accucraft GS-4 Mods Cont. - 632kb*
_Originally posted by rbednarik_

Ryan Bednarik illustrates additional mods you can make to an Accucraft GS-4 to improve it.. 

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Make a Banjo Fitting - 525kb*
_Originally posted by clifforddward_

Clifford Ward shows how to make your own Banjo Fittings.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Accucraft Cab Forward (AC-12) Upgrade:*
_Submitted by Charles Bednarik_

Thanks to the work of Gordon Watson, Ryan Bednarik and Jeff Redeker; this DYI sheet can help owners of the Accucraft AC-12 upgrade their fine steam locomotives in areas that can improve performance and/or prevent premature failures.
*Section 1 - Crossheads/Guides*
The main reason for upgrading the cross head is to correct the excess play in the crosshead-main rod connection and the lateral play that ensues.

*Part 1 - 530kb*
*Part 2 - 614kb*
*Part 3 - 832kb*

*Section 2 - Dogbone/Levers/Valves/Ports* Make an improved flexible steam coupling, add working combination levers, improve the valves and steam ports.

*Dogbone Flexible Steam Joint - 686kb*
*Combination Levers, Cylinders and Valves - 1.37mb*

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
*1/2 Inch Ruby Cylinders - 9.55mb*
_Submitted by Dave Hottmann_ 

Dave presents a step-by-step tutorial on how he made new 1/2 inch cylinders and pistons for his Ruby.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Redbeard's Ruby Mason - 5.00mb*
_Submitted by Larry Newman_ 

Larry "Redbeard" Newman's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt a Mason Bogie starting with an Accucraft Ruby.

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Double Fairlie - 2.40mb*
_Submitted by Bill Allen_ 

Bill Allen's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt a Double Fairlie. (Thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
*Scratch-Built: Ffestiniog Coaches - 0.99mb*
_Submitted by Bill Allen_ 

Bill Allen's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt two 14-door coaches to go with his Double Fairlie. (Thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Shay Rebuild Update - 0.94mb*
_Submitted by John Kling_ 

Photos of John's Mich-Cal #2 Shay after adding details and weathering. (Thanks to Mike Reilley for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Rivet Punch & Die Tooling - 1.09mb*
_Submitted by Howard Maculsay_ 

Howard's home-made rivet punch and die tool and how he made it. (Thanks to Mike Reilley for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Tubing Bender - 0.12mb*
_Submitted by Bob Sorenson_ 

Short post of Bob's home-made miniature tubing bender. (Thanks to Mike Reilley for creating the pdf).

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
*Scratchbuilt Live Steam Garratt - 2.83mb*
_Submitted by Bill Allen_

Bill Allen's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam Garratt. (Thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Redbeard's Rail Truck - 4.11mb*
_Submitted by Larry Newman_

Larry "Redbeard" Newman's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam Rail Truck. (Thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Dwight's NPC #21 - 5.46mb*
_Submitted by Dwight Ennis_

Dwight's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam North pacific Coast #21 atop an Accucraft Mogul chassis. (Thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Scratchbuilding the Nina - 9.75mb*
_Submitted by Bob Sorenson_

Bob's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam Nina. (Thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Scratch Built: Live Steam Quadruplex - 5.19mb*
_Submitted by Bill Allen_

Bill's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam Quadruplex. (Thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf). *Updated 05/20/12*

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Scratch Built: LBSC 1930's Diesel - 922kb*
_Submitted by MLS-DeWinton Dave_

Dave's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam LBSC 1930's Diesel. (Thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
*Scratch Built: Live Steam Central Pacific Eng. #3 - C.P. Huntington - 5.05mb*
_Submitted by Bill Allen_

Bill's complete Builder's Log about how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam C.P. Huntington. (Again, thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Scratch Built: Adjustable Lubricators - 385kb*
_Submitted by Bill Allen_

Bill's mini-article showing how he makes his adjustable Dead leg Lubricators. (Again, thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
*Cruise Control For Live Steam Loco's - 781kb*
_Submitted by DeWinton Dave_

Here's the start of the build details for Dave's cruise-o-matic. (Again, thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
*American Nostalgic Logging Engines, Holland - 7.90mb*
_Submitted by Loek_

Loek's live steam Heisler build. (Again, thanks to SteveC for creating the pdf).

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************** 
*Making Parts - 1.65mb*
_Submitted by Bill Allen_

Bill's design notes and pland for making a variety of useful Live Steam parts, including an axle pump, hand pump, steam connection fittings, valves,
and more

**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
This Index will be updated from time to time as I find other threads or others are suggested. Feel free to email me with any suggestions.


----------



## Slick (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, this is great work, putting these threads into PDF format.....Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you like it Dan. This was on the old site for a while now - I just transcribed it over to the new site. There are several builder's logs I also want to add once the builders finish their locos and their logs.


----------



## John Page (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Dwight for your dedication in making these files available. 
John Page, SA718


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Two new entries added: 

*Accucraft GS-4 Mods Cont. 

Make a Banjo Fitting*


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
Another addition to the GS4 will be the radiant tent burners for the gas fired versions forth coming.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles.  I'll keep my eye out for them.


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

A very good idea. Well done Dwight a very useful service. The pdf idea is first class for people like me that like to have a hard copy to refer to from time to time


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight,

This is a really helpful thread.  Will you be making it into a sticky so that we can find it easily?

Llyn


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I _have_ made it sticky twice now.  Something keeps unsticking it. 

I have made it sticky again.


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

I looked for a search method by subject for these Informative Threads but couldn't find it . Is there a search by subject capability? 

Bill


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill - the subject is given in the title and the short description accompanying each. Each are one (or occasionally two) thread(s) that appeared in the Live Steam forum once upon a time. They were selected for inclusion here because they cover a particular subject in some depth and were worth preserving and making easily available. To do that, they were converted to PDF format after stripping out most of the non-essential posts ("attaboys" and such that add little or no real information), thereby preserving the photos, etc. Photos in particular can disappear over time as people clean out their web space, abandon domain names, and a host of other reasons. A link to the original thread is also provided for those who wish to see the full, unedited content.


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

Dwight - Could the WLDS threads be added to this informative index? 
Bill Ford


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure which threads you refer to Bill. Send me links to the topics if you would.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
Outstanding idea. Thanks. 
Mike


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike - I have several other threads in mind for similar treatment and inclusion. Time to do it is one element, and it will be far easier after "Printer Friendly" is added to the new forum software in a forthcoming upgrade (not sure when, buthopefully soon). Printer Friendly is what I used on the old forum to copy threads to Word prior to creating the PDF.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

New articles added... 

*Accucraft Cab Forward (AC-12) Upgrade:*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

New article added... 

*1/2 Inch Ruby Cylinders*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

New Article Added... 

*Redbeard's Ruby Mason*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

New Section 2 added to *Accucraft Cab Forward (AC-12) Upgrade:*


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Dwight, 

Do you remember a thread where Dave Hottmann added o-rings to a Ruby's reverser valve? I've done the glande o-ring update but can't find what o-rings to use for the valve... 

TIA! 
Trot, the leaky, fox...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No I don't Trot. Sorry.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
This may be what you are looking for. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?FORUM_ID=19 

hmmmm.......Won't let me post the address, so search live steam archive for the word "backwoods".

Larry


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Larry, 

I couldn't find anything that was even close while searching with "backwoods".  Do you remember what the post title was? 

Thanks! 
Trot, the researchin', fox...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Based upon Larry's post, I did a search for "backwoods" and found *this topic*. I suspect it's the one he was trying to link. However, this shows how to add o-rings to the piston rod glands. I doubt it's what you were searching for.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Dwight, 

I did find that thread (using the same search) and it is not the one I need. Thanks for the effort though! 

Trot, the still searching, fox... (about to try flubbing it myself)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just added two new files (thanks to SteveC who created the pdf's and sent them to me). Bill Allen's builders logs describing how he scratch-built his fabulous live steam Double Fairlie and the coaches that go with it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Three more files added (thanks to Mike Reilley for creating the pdf's). John Kling's weathering and detailing of his Mich-Cal #2, Howard Maculsay's Rivet Punch & Die Tool, an Bob Sorensen's Miniature Tube Bender.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just added two new files (thanks to SteveC who created the pdf's and sent them to me). Bill Allen's builders logs describing how he scratch-built his live steam Garratt and Larry Newman's builders logs describing how he scratch-built his cute little live steam Rail Truck.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it's unstuck again! I found it on page 5 this time!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Two more files added (again, thanks to SteveC who created the pdf's). My builder's log on how I scratchbuilt my NPC #21 atop an Accucraft Mogul chassis, and Bob Sorensen's builder's log describing how he scratchbuilt his Nina.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Two more files added (again, thanks to SteveC who created the pdf's). Bill Allen's builder's log on how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam Quadruplex, and DeWinton Dave's builder's log describing how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam LBSC 1930's Diesel.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Two more files added (again, thanks to SteveC who created the pdf's). Bill Allen's builder's log on how he scratchbuilt his Live Steam C.P. Huntington, and Bill's mini-article on how he makes his adjustable dead leg lubricattors. Also posted an updated version of Bill's Quadruplex Builder's Log including a link to the video of it running.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Another file added (again, thanks to SteveC who created the pdf's). DeWinton Dave's build details for his cruise controll for live steam loco's.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Another file added (again, thanks to SteveC who created the pdf's). Loek's Heisler build and Nostalgic American Logging Steam Engines.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Another set of files added (again, thanks to SteveC who created the pdf's). MLS Steam-Class 2004 - Build A Live Steam Accucraft Ruby Kit


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Dwight / SteveC. 
Thanks for the pdf's! Looks good! 
Regards Loek Proper. 

Nostalgic American Logging Steam Engines. 
http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to SteveC, an updated file is available for *American Nostalgic Logging Engines, Holland*.


----------



## britblad (Jul 30, 2013)

nice wish i would have found this before i stared asking for plans they should make this one sticky


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It *is* sticky, but due to the forum's sorting issues, it doesn't remain at the top like it's supposed to.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in early March, Redbeard sent me a PM informing me that half the links in the first post (the actual index) were gone... I suspect a problem from transitioning to the new forum software. It's taken me a while to get to it, but I just finished rebuilding the whole index in the first post, so everything should once again be hunky-chunky.

If anyone notices any errors, please notify me via PM and I'll get it fixed. Thanks.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*Above and beyond!*

Again we all owe you a hearty thank you! (and a beverage next time I see ya!!!)
Thanks Dwight!
Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight. 
How about adding Bill Allen's Unitah Mallet Building Log?

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/24588-uintah-2-6-6-2-build-log.html

Maybe add Bill's log of building his first Garratt too?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'm done with creating PDF's. If you want to create one or more of Bill's logs and send it/them to me, I'll be happy to post it/them here.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Myself, I'm into simplicity. Easy to understand being burned out on PDF conversions of threads - yuck! Should have happened to you a long time ago. Anyway, here's a simpler method. Post a link and be done with it, man! 

How To in 4 easy steps:
1. Bottom of the ITI carveout (title) a links only section.*
2. Short simple title like, "Bill Allen builds another amazing loco." 
3. Insert the link right under the title. 
4. Next thread worth keeping, go to step 1.

* Throw in the disclaimer: "I/We don't do PDF anymore."


Butt:
Yes, it (the thread behind the link) might disappear when Yahoo is no more or the internet disappears. But those are the risks we all live with day-to-day. And if somebody really wants it after it's disappeared there's always the...









https://archive.org/web/


See, some problems have easier solutions than others.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

hee hee... ya lost me on step 1... 

"Bottom of the ITI carveout (title) a links only section.*"

What?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> hee hee... ya lost me on step 1...
> 
> "Bottom of the ITI carveout (title) a links only section.*"
> 
> What?



_*You are in the Informative Threads Index Zone 

ITI itself is the first post in this ITI thread. *_


.
.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The trouble with your suggestion Chris is that people sometimes clean out their 1st Class space to make room for new photos. Without the photos, the thread isn't much use. That's why we started to PDF stuff in the first place.. primarily to archive and preserve the photos. Additionally, forum software changes (as we all know too well), and simple links no longer work. SteveC used to create a lot of the PDFs, but he's gone now.

I just spent a fair amount of time reorganizing the whole index, fixing formatting and links that were broken during the last conversion, etc. If members want to see this thing grow any further, members can start taking on some of the work involved. If not, then it essentially stays as it is.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

> Dwight, you gotta set limits or you're going to go more nuts than you already are !


You're not paying attention Chris... I just did. You want a list of links, create one. I'll be happy to make it "Sticky" for you.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote: Chris Scott
Dwight, you gotta set limits or you're going to go more nuts than you already are !



Dwight Ennis said:


> You're not paying attention Chris... I just did. You want a list of links, create one. I'll be happy to make it "Sticky" for you.



Marvelous suggestion. That's what I did in the beginning, sent you a link. see....



Chris Scott said:


> Dwight.
> How about adding Bill Allen's Unitah Mallet Building Log?
> 
> *http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/24588-uintah-2-6-6-2-build-log.html*
> ...


All you had / have to do is stick it. 


If I can find Bill's Garratt log I send it along so you can stick it too. 

Hope everyone will send alone their links so you stick it to each and every one.   

Or as you're fond of saying... he he he 

You're welcome.


.
.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Not exactly what I had in mind, but since it's posted in this thread, it's already sticky. Mission accomplished. Feel free to post more links here.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just added a PDF of Bill Allen's current "Making Parts" thread. Too useful to too many to be allowed to fade away.


----------

